# Access - Datensätze einer Zeile kopieren...



## Kestrel (27. September 2007)

Hallihallo mal wieder,

Folgendes Problem.....

Ich habe ein Formular und auf diesem Formular habe ich 2 Listenfelder. Das eine Listenfeld (Listenfeld 1) beinhaltet Datensätze einer Abfrage und das andere Listenfeld (Listenfeld 2) Datensätze einer Tabelle. Wie bewerkstellige ich es nun, dass ich per Knopfdruck den makierten Datensatz in Listenfeld 2 in Listenfeld 1 kopieren kann.



Gruß und Danke im Vorraus

Kestrel


----------



## larryson (27. September 2007)

Kopiere Dir die Abfrage, auf der Dein Listenfeld 1 beruht.
Öffne diese Abfrage im Entwurfsmodus und stelle bei Kriterien Dein Listenfeld 1 ein.
Ergebnis überprüfen (Im Formular einen Datensatz im Listenfeld anklicken) und Abfrage ausführen. Jetzt solltest Du nur den DS sehen, der im Listenfeld angeklickt ist.

Mach aus Deiner Abfrage eine Anfügeabfrage und speichern.

Jetzt machst Du Dir noch einen Button, der die Abfrage ausführt oder legst es auf ein Erreignis (BeiKlick, Doppelklick...) und voila..


----------

